# كيف يقول المسيح "إلهي إلهي" فهل للإله إله؟



## السماء والطارق (31 أغسطس 2012)

قال الرب يسوع : الهي الهي لما شبقتني
هنالك بعض التساؤلات عن هذه الايه
كيف ينادي الهي وهو الاله ؟ وكيف يخاف الموت وهو اله ؟ وكيف يتركه الله يموت وهو ابنه ؟


----------



## amgd beshara (31 أغسطس 2012)

> كيف ينادي الهي وهو الاله ؟





> وكيف يخاف الموت وهو اله ؟





> وكيف يتركه الله يموت وهو ابنه ؟


دول ثلاث اسئلة 
و لازم تسال سؤال واحد في كل موضوع 
و عل كل حال يمكنك الرجوع الي هذا الموضوع
*الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ؟!!!*


----------



## السماء والطارق (31 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> دول ثلاث اسئلة
> و لازم تسال سؤال واحد في كل موضوع
> و عل كل حال يمكنك الرجوع الي هذا الموضوع
> *الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ؟!!!*


  لا يوجد اجابة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## amgd beshara (31 أغسطس 2012)

> لا يوجد اجابة في هذا الموضوع


لا بل توجد اجابة


----------



## السماء والطارق (31 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> لا بل توجد اجابة


 حددها لي هنا اذن


----------



## amgd beshara (31 أغسطس 2012)

> حددها لي هنا اذن


لما تحدد سؤالك الاول 
لان موضوعك فية ثلاث اسئلة و دة بيخالف قوانين الادارة 
 و اي موضوع مخالف للقوانين بيتحذف


----------



## السماء والطارق (31 أغسطس 2012)

جاوبني عالأول
مع انو كلهم فكره واحده


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ممنوع وضه أكثر من سؤال فى الموضوع , و لهذا سيتم الرد على السؤال الأول فقط :


> كيف ينادي الهي وهو الاله ؟


نرى فى بداية المزمور 22 هذه الآية تقول :
[Q-BIBLE]
Psa 22:1  لإمام المغنين على [أيلة الصبح]. مزمور لداود إلهي! إلهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري؟ 
[/Q-BIBLE]

و هذا المزمور ملئ بالنبوات عن صلب المسيح , فقال أول آية فى المزمور ليُذكر الصالبين و الواقفين بما قيل من نبؤات عن الصلب , لإن المزامير لم تكن مُرقمة كما هى الآن و إنما تُعرف من أول آية فيها



> لا يوجد اجابة في هذا الموضوع


لأ , أنت كذاب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 سبتمبر 2012)

[1] من قال لك أنه خائف الموت ؟؟ أرنى أين قال المسيح نصياً حرفياً أنه خائف من الموت؟؟
هل هو قال ذلك أم تفسرون وتؤلفون وتشرعنون وتؤلون على مزاجكم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## السماء والطارق (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> ممنوع وضه أكثر من سؤال فى الموضوع , و لهذا سيتم الرد على السؤال الأول فقط :
> 
> نرى فى بداية المزمور 22 هذه الآية تقول :
> [Q-BIBLE]
> ...


 تحدث باحترام


----------



## السماء والطارق (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> [1] من قال لك أنه خائف الموت ؟؟ أرنى أين قال المسيح نصياً حرفياً أنه خائف من الموت؟؟
> هل هو قال ذلك أم تفسرون وتؤلفون وتشرعنون وتؤلون على مزاجكم ؟؟؟؟


 لا يطلب احد المساعد من اخر الى عندما يكون خائفاً او لا يستطيع دفع الاذى عن نفسه 
بعدين مش ضروري يقول كلماته تدل على ذلك ليس مطلوب النص الحرفي
وانا ما بفسر ولا بالف ولا بشرع وانما أسال فجاوب بما تعرف وبإحترام ولا تدعي علي ذلك


----------



## السماء والطارق (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> [2]  وهل   المسيح  الانسان محروم وممنوع عليه   ومحظور   عليه         ان  يصلي مزمور رقم 22..
> وهل    الله  الابن اذا خاطب الله الاب  مفرووض بحسب تهيؤات الاخوة المجرمين ان يقولله [   ياد انتا ]!!؟؟
> هو كل الناس  شمحطية   زى جماعة [ما ].


 مع مين بتحكي انت وعلى مين بترد بالضبط .... علي؟
مين المجرمين؟ ومين شمحطية هاي شو مهناها ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 سبتمبر 2012)

> طيب شو يعني لماذا ينادي الهي وهو الاله
> انا ما فهمت ولا شيء اعطيني  تفسير واضح


قلت لك ان هذه هى أول آية فى المزمور 22 و كانت المزامير فى هذا الوقت تُعرف من بداية ما فى المزمور فقال هذه الآية لإنها بداية المزمور ليُذكر من صلبوه بالنبؤات التى فى هذا المزمور عن صلب , ما عارف ايه المش واضح فى الكلام ؟ يا ريت تقتبس ما هو غير واضح و تقول لى دا انا مش فاهمه



> تحدث باحترام


انا اتحدث بأحترام , كون أن الإجابة موجودة فى الموضوع و انت تدعى انها غير موجودة فأنت بالفعل كاذب , فأنت حتّى لم تقتبس من الموضوع لتفهم ما لم تفهمه , بل رفضت موضوع أخى *amgdmega* ككل , و لهذا فأنت كاذب للإن الإجابة بالموضوع 



> لا يطلب احد المساعد من اخر الى عندما يكون خائفاً او لا يستطيع دفع الاذى عن نفسه


أين طلب المسيح المساعدة فى النص أصلاً ؟
كُل ما قاله : إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى , أين طلب المساعدة ؟



> بعدين مش ضروري يقول كلماته تدل على ذلك ليس مطلوب النص الحرفي


لما ولا مطلوب كلمات تدل على ذلك ولا مطلوب نص حرفى , يعنى نسمع كلام حضرتك و نقول آمين مثلاً يا عزيزى ؟


----------



## amgd beshara (1 سبتمبر 2012)

> تحدث باحترام


لقد حدثك بكل احتارم اما الكذب فهو صفة و ليست مسبة 


> لا يطلب احد المساعد من اخر الى عندما يكون خائفاً او لا يستطيع دفع الاذى عن نفسه
> بعدين مش ضروري يقول كلماته تدل على ذلك ليس مطلوب النص الحرفي
> وانا ما بفسر ولا بالف ولا بشرع وانما أسال فجاوب بما تعرف وبإحترام ولا تدعي علي ذلك


ازاي بقي ما انت بتفسر كدة
مين قال ان دة صراخ للنجدة
دة تفسيرك انت الخاطئ

دة كان تلاوة علي مسامع الواقفين ان النبوات التي كتبت من الاف السنين تتحقق و تتمم الان 
و هكذا تفهم و لا يختلف احد علي التفسير عندنا فكل المفسرين يجمعون علي هذا القول 
و هو ليس تاويل بل سياق الحديث و سماع الناس لهذا و نطق الجملة نفسه مع وجود المزمور المبتدئ بهذة العبارة يؤكد هذا الكلام


----------



## السماء والطارق (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> قلت لك ان هذه هى أول آية فى المزمور 22 و كانت المزامير فى هذا الوقت تُعرف من بداية ما فى المزمور فقال هذه الآية لإنها بداية المزمور ليُذكر من صلبوه بالنبؤات التى فى هذا المزمور عن صلب , ما عارف ايه المش واضح فى الكلام ؟ يا ريت تقتبس ما هو غير واضح و تقول لى دا انا مش فاهمه
> 
> من يقصد بمناداته الهي الهي؟
> 
> ...


 
عندما ينادي الهي الهي فهذا يعني انه هو عبد ولديه اله ينادي عليه وهو مجرد انسان


----------



## السماء والطارق (1 سبتمبر 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> لقد حدثك بكل احتارم اما الكذب فهو صفة و ليست مسبة
> 
> ازاي بقي ما انت بتفسر كدة
> مين قال ان دة صراخ للنجدة
> ...


 
انا لا اقصد المناداه او غيرها انا اقصد قوله الهي الهي من هو اله اليس الله وهو ليس مجرد انسان ينادي على خالقه؟


----------



## السماء والطارق (1 سبتمبر 2012)

اقصد ان المسيح هو مجرد انسان ومخلوق وهو نبي الله وليس ابنه كما يقول الهي الهي فهو مجرد انسان ينادي على خالقه


----------



## amgd beshara (1 سبتمبر 2012)

> من يقصد بمناداته الهي الهي؟


هو حضرتك مبتفهمش عربي
نبدأ بالشرح انجليزي
ماهو قال مرتين لية قال الهي الهي
ناقش الاجابة لو مش فاهم بحق
مش تعيد السؤال


> انا لست كاذب انا حقاً لم اجد رد على سؤالي


كما هو واضح تلك مشكلتك


> ولماذا نادى الهي الهي؟ اليس كان محتاج له ولماذا ناداه اذاً


تاني مرة علشان البية يفهم علي قدة
علشان الناس تفهم ان النبؤة دي بتحقق و هو مش بيصلب علشان عمل شئ يستحق علية الصلب لكن ليكون هو فداء لكثيريين


> عندما ينادي الهي الهي فهذا يعني انه هو عبد ولديه اله ينادي عليه وهو مجرد انسان


المسيح كان عبدا و رسولا و نبيا في انسانيتة 
و الها قديرا في لاهوتة و قدرتة


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 سبتمبر 2012)

> من يقصد بمناداته الهي الهي؟


وضحت لك معنى قول المسيح إلهى إلهى , ايه المش فاهمه من كلامى ؟



> انا لست كاذب انا حقاً لم اجد رد على سؤالي


و وضعتها لك مرة أخرى هنا بطريقة مختصرة , ما الذى لم تفهمه ؟



> ولماذا نادى الهي الهي؟


رديت قبل كدا , المش فاهمه أقتبس و قل لم أفهم هذا



> اليس كان محتاج له ولماذا ناداه اذاً


لم يقُل الكتاب انه كان محتاجاً له , انت من تخيلت هذا يا عزيزى



> عندما ينادي الهي الهي فهذا يعني انه هو عبد ولديه اله ينادي عليه وهو مجرد انسان


وضحت معنى قول المسيح , عندك اعتراض اقتبس من ردى و قل لم أفهم هذا



> انا لا اقصد المناداه او غيرها انا اقصد قوله الهي الهي من هو اله اليس الله وهو ليس مجرد انسان ينادي على خالقه؟


تم الرد على السؤال , المش فاهمه من الرد أقتبس و قُل مش فاهم غير هذا فأنا لن أستكمل مع حضرتك لإن هذا تضيع وقت ..


----------



## amgd beshara (1 سبتمبر 2012)

> اقصد ان المسيح هو مجرد انسان ومخلوق وهو نبي الله وليس ابنه كما يقول الهي الهي فهو مجرد انسان ينادي على خالقه


انت لا تفهم معني ابن الله 
رجاء افتح به موضوع اخر لتفهم اولا


----------



## السماء والطارق (1 سبتمبر 2012)

اذن ان تؤمن بان المسيح هو عبد ورسول للله رب العالمين؟


----------



## amgd beshara (1 سبتمبر 2012)

> اذن ان تؤمن بان المسيح هو عبد ورسول للله رب العالمين؟


لالالا
هو عبد و رسول و نبي في تجسدة 
و لكنة في ذات الوقت هو الله القدير
لا تأخذ انصاف الحقائق


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> قال الرب يسوع : الهي الهي لما شبقتني
> هنالك بعض التساؤلات عن هذه الايه
> كيف ينادي الهي وهو الاله ؟


الاجابه علي اول سؤال

السيد المسيح قال هذا النص لاكثر من سبب ركز معايا

*اولا : قال السيد المسيح "الهي الهي لماذا تركتني"** لكي يُذَكِّر اليهود  بالمزمور الثاني  والعشرون الذي يبدأ بهذه العبارة. انها تتحقق الان في شخص يسوع المسيح المسيا المنتظر*


*ثانيا :* قالها السيد المسيح بصفته  نائبًا عن البشرية.  قالها لأنه "أخلى ذاته، وأخذ شكل العبد، صائرًا شبه  الناس، وقد وُجِدَ في الهيئة كإنسان" (فيلبي 8،7:2).  قالها لأنه "وَضَعَ نفسه"  و"أطاع حتى الموت؛  موت الصليب" (في9:2).  إنه يتكلم الآن  كابن للإنسان، أخذ  طبيعة الإنسان، وأخذ موضعه، ووقف نائبًا عن الإنسان وبديلًا عنه أما الله، كابن  بشر،  وضعت عليه كل خطايا البشر، وهو الآن يدفع ديونهم جميعًا..

ثالثا : معني لماذا تركتني 
* مثال لتقريب المعنى:*

* لنفرض أن  طفلًا اصطحبه أبوه لإجراء  عملية جراحية له، كفتح دمل مثلًا أو خرّاج.  وأمسكه أبوه بيديه، وبدأ الطبيب  يعمل عمله، والطفل يصرخ مستغيثًا بأبيه "ليه سيبتني؟!".  وهو في الواقع لم  يتركه، بل هو ممسك به بشدة، ولكنه قد تركه للألم، وتركه في حب..  هذا النوع من  الترك، مع عدم الانفصال..  نقوله لمجرد تقريب المعنى، والقياس مع الفارق..*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> لا يطلب احد المساعد من اخر الى عندما يكون خائفاً او لا يستطيع دفع الاذى عن نفسه
> بعدين مش ضروري يقول كلماته تدل على ذلك ليس مطلوب النص الحرفي
> وانا ما بفسر ولا بالف ولا بشرع وانما أسال فجاوب بما تعرف وبإحترام ولا تدعي علي ذلك



 أنا لا أدعى فالمدعى هو النصاب والكذاب المفترى من يفترى على جماعة غيابيا  وأنا لم افعل ولكن المدعى فعل .
أنا  لا ادعى(..)   [عليك ]- بل علي  من إفترى وإعتدى وأضل عن سبيل الله الحقيقي ..
*سؤآلى أصبح عدة أسئلة *​1- أين قال المسيح إنه خائف من الموت ؟؟؟ ولماذا تؤلون الكلم عن موضعه وتفسروه وتكسبوه نصوصا ومعانى وإيحاءات ليست فيه.؟؟؟
2- أين طلب المسيح من ( آخر) المساعدة ؟؟؟
 3- أين قال المسيح أنه عاجز عن دفع الاذى عن نفسه ؟؟؟؟!!  او   من قالللك  هذا عنه ومن أين حصلت على هذه المعلومة  ؟؟؟ ..
4- أين قال المسيح إنه ليس إبنا لله من ذات جوهره  وأنه مجرد نبي ونبي فقط وإنه مخلوق ومخلوق فقط؟؟
يقول الاخ بالنص الحرفي [ بعدين مش ضروري يقول كلماته تدل على ذلك ليس مطلوب النص الحرفي]  ألم اقل لكم  انهم أمة بألف ألف معيار ومكييال... أرد على الزميل  ..إذن المسيح هو الله فإعبده [ لانه :بعدين مش ضروري يقول كلماته تدل على ذلك ليس مطلوب النص الحرفي].....

يعنى .....بما  أن  


> مش ضروري يقول كلماته تدل على ذلك ليس مطلوب النص الحرفي


* إذن *المسيح هو الله فإعبده.. ه


ه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> اقصد ان المسيح هو مجرد انسان ومخلوق وهو نبي الله وليس ابنه كما يقول الهي الهي فهو مجرد انسان ينادي على خالقه



[ج] أليس هذا   هو عين التأؤيل و التفسير الذاتى  ...وهل المسيح قال [  خالقى ..خالقى..] وهل   إبن الله  الحبيب  الوحيد   الذى من ذات جوهر وطبيعة الاب  والمساو له فى القدر  والقدرة  والازلية والابدية والقدرة والطبيعة الالهية .. إذا خاطب  الاب  بحسب التدبير أى وفــــــقـــــًا ..لمقصد إلهى وخطة إلهية  ورؤية إلهية -  بهذه الطريقة العلانية  * هل  لايقول له  إلهى ؟؟؟*
وهل لا يقول له أيها الاب البار  [يوحنا 11,&17] ....
+ [   أرنى   أين    قال  المسيح أنه  مجرد مخلوق ومخلوق فقط وليس إبن الله...]...
+    إقتباس   





> [جاوب بإحترام ]


   إنتهى الاقتباس 
>>>>>>>  
الرد
 [ج]سأجيبك بإحترام   إذا أجبتنى أنت   على الاسئلة الاتية 
+هل قرأت قوانين المنتدى وقوانين القسم ؟؟؟وهل إحترمتها .
+هل بحثت  وتصفحت عن المواضيع التى أجاب فيها  بنو  النور فى المنتدى عن هذا الموضوع  ؟؟  بإمكانى  صف  عشرة مواضيع تناقش وتحلل وتفند   هذا  الموضوع وهذه  الشبهه لكنك لم ترد  الا   المشاكسة  الغير موضوعية ..لو كنت إحترمت كتابات أبائي  وأساتذتى من القرن الاول المسيحى الى الان أغسطس2012  لكان ذلك* مدعاه  لإحترامك*...   إبحث فى المنتدى إذا    كنت طالب علم ....ه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> وكيف يتركه الله يموت وهو ابنه ؟



>>>*الــــــــــرد​ *
قالها  الله قديما بالنص الحرفي [    أليس   لهذا تضلون .. إذ  لا تعرفون الكتب ولا  قوة الله ؟!]
الله   لم يتركه يموت !!  
الرب يسوع المسيح الاله  هو  * الله *  ...  ففيه كيان إقنوم اللوغوس الالهى الابن المونوجنيس [الوحيد الحبيب ]....  هو أتى  متواضعا   لكى    يتألم و يموت[ *   إنسانياً]*
بملء   إرادته وبملء   حريته وبكامل  قدرته الالوهية وسلطانه ..ولو شاء  أن يمنع الموت عن نفسه لفعل ..ولو شاء ان يمنع الالم  عن جسده لفعل ..
اللاهوت لا يموت لا يقدر الكيان الالهى   أن يؤلم ويموت الذى مات هو الانسان المتحد به الاله....ه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 سبتمبر 2012)

رجاء خاص  إلى أساتذتنا فى الادارة : بشأن * تعديل عنوان الموضوع* 
ليصير معبراً عن المحتوى الفكرى   للموضوع 
فهذه وحدها كانت مخالفة من مخالفات" الزميل "  المتعددة  التى أرسلت بشأنها تقرير سلبي إلى الادارة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً وتقديراً للادارة على سرعة الاستجابة 
ونتوجه  للزميل بالتساؤل:
إذا  فسرتم  وأؤلتم إلهى إلهى   بأنها خالقي ..خالقي 
 فبم  تفسرون و  تؤلون * يا أبتاه *فى يديك أستودع روحى  ؟؟؟
وبم وكيف  تفسرون وتؤلون [     * يا أبتاه *إغفر لهم لانهم  لا يعلمون  ماذا يفعلون]
كيف لا يعلمون ..ماذا هم فاعلين.. ويا أبتاه؟؟!
وهل هاتين العبارتين  من المعتاد والمألوف   أن تنادى بها  الناس الله ... انبياءا وغير انبياء
مصلوبين او غيره ...  وهل من تدعيم اجاباتك بنصوص؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (6 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> - كيف ينادي الهي وهو الاله ؟
> - وكيف يخاف الموت وهو اله ؟
> - وكيف يتركه الله يموت وهو ابنه ؟




*المناداة هنا ُتؤكد أن هناك حديث بين الله الابن والله الآب وهذا ما ُذكِر في أشعياء *
إشعياء 6 : 8 ​ثم سمعت 
صوت *السيد*: «*من أرسل* ومن يذهب من أجلنا» *فأجبت*: «*هئنذا* *أرسلني*».

​*المناداة تدل على أن المسيح بحسب الجسد له علاقة بالله إلهه *
يوحنا 20 : 17 ​.... ولكن اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم: 
إني أصعد إلى *أبي *وأبيكم *وإلهي* وإلهكم».​*******************************************

*العبارة ِلما تركتني ... لا تعني الخوف *

*فنفسه القدوسة كان قاسيًا عليها أن ُتدان تحت ثقل خطايا العالم *

*لكنه قبـِل الدينونة *
*لتمجيد الله ... وإرجاع حقه ... وتتميم لعدله ... وإنقاذا ً لكل من يؤمن به *

*والذي يُأكد *
*أن المسيح لم يخاف الموت ... أن المسيح كان له القدرة على أقامة نفسه من الأموات *
1 كورنثوس 15 : 4 ​وأنه دفن *وأنه قام* في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب

متى 27 : 63 
.... قال وهو حي: *إني* بعد ثلاثة أيام *أقوم*.

يوحنا 2 : 19 ، 21 
أجاب يسوع: «انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام *أقيمه*».
وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ *هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ*.​*لم يسبب الموت بالنسبة للمسيح خوف أو هزيمة ... لكنه كان إنتصار *
العبرانيين 2 : 14 ، 15 ​فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم 
اشترك هو أيضا كذلك فيهما، لكي *يبيد بالموت* 
ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت، أي إبليس،
*وَيُعْتِقَ* أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.​*******************************************


*لم يدافع الله عن المسيح من جهة موته على الصليب *

*لأن المسيح أتي لتتميم هذا العمل ... يحمل خطايانا ... ويموت بدل عنا *

*ولماذا مات المسيح بسبب الخطية ؟ *
*لأن الله يكره للخطية ويتمم قضاءه وعدله بالموت على من يتواجد بها أمامه *
1 بطرس 2 : 24 ​الذي *حمل* هو نفسه *خطايانا في جسده* على الخشبة، .......

رومية 8 : 3 
.... فالله إذ أرسل *ابنه في شبه جسد* الخطية ولأجل الخطية *دان* *الخطية في الجسد* 
​.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مايو 2013)

2] وهل المسيح الانسان محروم وممنوع عليه ومحظور عليه ان يصلي مزمور رقم 22..
ترى ماذا يتصور  الاخوة  المهاجمين ::"إذ اراد  الله الابن ان يطلعنا على عقيدة إيمانية فى صلاة المخلص الذى هو الاله المتجسد الى لاهوت ابيه الصالح؟
وهل الله الابن اذا خاطب الله الاب مفرووض بحسب تهيؤات الاخوة المهاجمين ان يقو ل  لله *[ ياد انتا ]*!!؟؟
هو كل الناس شمحطية زى جماعة [ما ]

موضوع هام  ذا  صلة : "* من هنا*"
.


----------

